# Pain Management and Stress



## adorableblueeyedblonde (Nov 30, 2001)

Well my year of suffering from this awful condition is finally getting better. Right now I'm in horrific pain, but I find if I put my mind on something else it helps. I've been studying pain management and going to meetings on stress. I'm just barely into this program on pain management and I'm amazed at my progress. I'm measuring pain levels and mood at the same time. If your mood is happy, your pain is not so bad. Our brains get bored easliy, so if you can distract your brain, you forget about the pain. My pain is pretty bad right now but I went out and gardening for awhile, and totally did NOT feel any pain..not it's back. The other day I was feeling lousy and got invited out. That made me excited so I went, the pain was still there but because I was distracted it wasn't so bad. OH, I found the best distraction...Shopping...he he. Anyways I'm just starting the book, "How To Manage Pain Before It Manages You" by Margaret Caudill, which was recommeeded by my counselor. If this helps one person suffering the pain I've been through, it will make me very happy. I've also got an appointment to see a pain special. He's so busy my appointment is not for a month. Good luck to all my fellow IBS'ers and never give up searching for anything that can help you.Love,Patty


----------

